# It's never too late



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been hunting cottontail rabbits for over 50 years and never took a picture of one.

Before internet forums we just didn't take pictures, used the "word of mouth" style of communication, usually over a cold one.

But hey, it's never too late. My grandkids took a picture of me and a cottontail:










8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So what is your recipe for bunny guts?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I think we should all put up our "caption" for the picture. Here is mine:

"Stop making fun of my overalls or the bunny gets it!"


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice!! I used to hunt cottontails a bit. What gun is that?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

"Your an evil man Santa!" Good idea judd


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

"Does anyone have a recipe for cottontail liver?"


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Neck shot? man, you're good.. 8) 

In the good 'ole days there would be a couple of cans of beer in those coverall pockets.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Neck shot? man, you're good.. 8)
> 
> In the good 'ole days there would be a couple of cans of beer in those coverall pockets.


Ah, ha, ha, ha

I've had a beer or two wearing those coveralls and I quit drinking in 1985!! It's a wonder they still fit.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> "Does anyone have a recipe for cottontail liver?"


Sadly we don't do that. The possiblity of contacting the disease tulaermia has kept gourmet connoisseurs like myself from eating rabbit livers and hearts. I think bunny kidneys are still OK.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> Nice!! I used to hunt cottontails a bit. What gun is that?


S&W 647 - .17 hmr


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The last 2 years we were at the top of the cottontail cycle here. This year is not as good.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > "Does anyone have a recipe for cottontail liver?"
> ...


Ah, come on man! Are you chicken? The best ones have spots on 'em. The fever, chills, fatigue and ulcerating rashes usually subside after a few short weeks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > NHS said:
> ...


Livers or kidneys?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

"Wyoming version of Hugh Heffner. "
"Just a playboy and his bunny."


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> "Wyoming version of Hugh Heffner. "
> "Just a playboy and his bunny."


+1 :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

GaryFish said:


> "Wyoming version of Hugh Heffner. "
> "Just a playboy and his bunny."


I think that one wins!


----------

